# My Picture of the Year



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

To see my picture of the year - finally.... and what happened next...

click here - http://www.texas-offshore.com/ftopict-471.html


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice pics. One day I hope to have some like it! lol


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Went one for three and here is another of the pics....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*And here is the picture of the year for me!!!*

Here ya go...


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

You catch a lot of fish, but you seem to take the best pictures when I am around. Great shots!!!


----------

